# Women's MTB Ride - Bay Area



## TeamLUNAchix (Apr 9, 2009)

BAY AREA GROUP MOUNTAIN BIKE RIDES FOR WOMEN 

Women of all levels are invited to come out and ride with the Bay Area Mountain Bike Team LUNA Chix. 
Bi-Monthly rides will run on Wednesdays May through September 2009 in Marin and East Bay. Meet at 6:00 and launch at 6:15 pm sharp! Look for the women in the blue Team LUNA Chix kit.
Rain Cancels.

*Marin County*
China Camp
Meet at Park Entrance Kiosk

June 10
July 15
August 12
September 9

*East Bay*
Redwood Park
Meet at Skyline Gate Parking Lot

May 20
June 17
July 15
August 19
September 16


Please refer to our website for updates on rides, clinics and events throughout the season www.teamlunachix.com/bay_area_mountain_bike. Questions? Contact us at [email protected]. 

See you on the trails!


----------

